
Linux Reverse Engineering Starting Guide - r11t
http://www.reverse-engineering.net/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=7825
======
gnosis
Some useful tools:

[http://www.woodmann.com/collaborative/tools/index.php/Catego...](http://www.woodmann.com/collaborative/tools/index.php/Category:Linux_Tools)

